# Heavy Bag Spring Good For Muay Thai Bag?



## viva51 (Aug 3, 2007)

Guys, I am hanging my Muay Thai Heavy bag in my basement with the, "Title Rafter Heavy Bag Hanger" http://store.titleboxing.com/rafheavbahang.html
And I just wanted to know if you guys think it's a good idea to use a heavy bag spring, which helps to eliminate noise and stress on mounts. However, since it's a 6ft Muay Thai heavy bag and not a western punching bag do you guys think it is necessary? The spring is also 7" long.

Here is the link to the heavy bag spring:
http://store.titleboxing.com/hbs.html


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 3, 2007)

If you have the ceiling space for it, and it's strong enough to hold a 6 foot bag (how heavy is the bag?)  then I say use it.  It reduces stress on your basement ceiling rafters.  It would suck to start having stress appear on your house supports due to constant pounding on an extra heavy bag.


----------



## thaistyle (Aug 5, 2007)

The spring works great.  It will also help eliminate shock to the mount.


----------

